# Username Changes Allowed for Premium Members



## pjk (Oct 17, 2009)

In regards to the discussion in this thread, I have decided to allow 1 username change for premium members. You can read more details about becoming a premium member here.

If you want to change your username, after you have paid using the instructions on the premium membership page, send me a message with what you want your username changed to.

List of Username Changes:
Old Username | New Username
Yalow = JustinJ
Cubes=Life = 4Chan
monkeydude1313 = ChrisBird
vault312 = DavidWoner
flakod2 = Rodrigo Piaggi
msemtd = MichaelErskine
uweren2000 = Rune
Morten = Shortey
StefanPochmann = Stefan
ZB_FTW!!! = Tim Major
randomtoad = Toad
AndreaBananas = Andreaillest
n00bcuber = DavidEBowyerJr
Rubik's Cube Fan = PCwizCube
tres.60 = Krag
b4p4076 = Bapao
Musli4brekkies = Muesli
Oljibe = Olji
pablobaluba = Radu
Sn3kyPandaMan = JLarsen
Casnova = CoryThigpen
Sébastien_Auroux = Sebastien
doyle4761 = Geert
Yttrium = Mollerz
WTF2L? = JasonK
tissycuber = Egide
pwnAge = RaresB
Odder = Carrot
kippy33 = Kit Clement
theanonymouscuber = Andrew Ricci
auhsoj = jbrungar
dsbias = Cubeologist
UnAbusador = Nestor
rickcube = Daniel Wu
larf = Laura O
Ranzha V. Emodrach = Ranzha
PAPPAS!!15 = pappas
fazdad = David Zemdegs
KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS! = Kyle™
cmowla = Christopher Mowla
CSICuber = KeystoneCubing
ellwd = stoic
ViolaBouquet = SpeedCubeReview
Jim = Fawn
Corn Pig = Old Slow Cuber
Aerma = Hazel


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 17, 2009)

Lucky devils


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

Aw man, I created a new account for nothing, although I probably would never convince my parents into letting me become one.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 17, 2009)

Can you another fee for another name change after becoming a premium member?


----------



## fundash (Oct 31, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Can you another fee for another name change after becoming a premium member?



this would be cool!


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Nov 1, 2009)

lol, gives us a better reason to join


----------



## pjk (Dec 20, 2010)

This post is continually updated with a list of users who have changed their usernames.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm enjoying the lack of annoying ads, and increased storage in my pm box. I cleared some half important messages from it a few days ago. Hope the donations keep coming :tu


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry for the bump, but I've been getting advertisements still? I could install an adblocker, but that's not the reason I made myself a premium. It was because SS is awesome (and I hated my username).
So it's a bit misleading to say "no ads" unless I'm the only one having this problem.

Edit: Not on the homepage, it's when I click "forum", I get an ad on the right hand side. Currently it's for speedcubeshop.


----------



## Erzz (Aug 10, 2011)

I just checked, and it's the same thing for me. None on homepage, but on "forum" page.
Using Chrome.


----------



## pjk (Aug 18, 2011)

Apologies about the delay, I have been away for the last 2 weeks. I will get this fixed soon.


----------



## pjk (Feb 6, 2012)

List updated today. We will keep this thread updated with all username changes.


----------



## Atharv Goel (Mar 27, 2014)

Why the hell cant we change our name without paying??


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 27, 2014)

Atharv Goel said:


> Why the hell cant we change our name without paying??



That's just the rules here, you're basically asking why you go to prison if you murder someone.

Oh yea, and it's an incentive for people to donate.


----------



## pjk (Mar 29, 2014)

Atharv Goel said:


> Why the hell cant we change our name without paying??


The main reason is to prevent people from changing their names. If everyone wants to change their name, it becomes very tedious for us who have to manually do it.


----------



## pjk (May 28, 2015)

As requested, I've doubled the PM space available to Premium members from 200 to 400.

If you're interested in supporting this site and becoming a premium member, click here to find out how.


----------

